# Labrador ear infection



## kcapazzi (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey guys, 

My name is Kenny and I have a 3 and a half year old half labrador, half walker hound, and she's usually pretty low maintenance and healthy. 

A while back, she got an ear infection (which I originally thought was Ear Mites)... so I got some ear mite medication for her, and it just didnt do the trick. She continued to shake her ears and scratch at them. Both ears had dark nasty wax in them, and smelled God awful. 

So I took her to the vet, and they told me it wasnt the Ear Mites, but rather just a simple ear infection, and they gave me 2 things:

Malaseb® Flush (Medicated Formulation for Dogs, Cats, and Horses)

and 

Baytril® Otic (enrofloxacin/silver sulfadiazine) Antibacterial-Antimycotic Emulsion

... so. I did what the vet said (Flush the ears with Malaseb once daily, followed by the medication (use medication twice daily) for 14 days.

Two weeks later my dogs ears were clean, and not smelling bad at all. She was also not messing with them at all and was doing just fine.

.........Months later, I still have a whole bottle of Malaseb and some of the antibacterial ear drops. And she's been messing with her ears again much in the same way as last time, only this time its just concentrated on one ear. Same wax, same nasty smell, same shaking of the head. 

So I've been giving her this stuff again like I did last time and it seems to be getting better.... kind of. I just wanted to make sure that this stuff doesnt go bad. Its just ear drops, and ear flush. 

A friend of mine asked if I had put some Hydrogen Peroxide in her ear and I said no because I didnt know if that was ok or not.

Please help me out, my poor little dog is miserable at the moment. Thanks in advance for any help.


**EDIT** 

I also still have the bottle of ear mite medication. 

This wont hurt her this combination of ear stuff will it? For instance if it's not a fungal infection and it is Ear Mites, and Im putting Malaseb flush in there to kill it. 

Or if its a fungal infection, and Im putting Ear Mite medication in there?

Im kind of broke at the moment and cant afford a $100 vet trip just for him to tell me to keep doing what Im doing....


----------



## Cinch (Mar 23, 2010)

There is a good recipe for ear cleaning stickied to the top of this forum.

Dogs with floppy ear tend to get those type of ear infection. Usually stinky, smelly, yeasty type.

Most ear treatment bottles have expiration dates on them. Usually good for about 3 years or so. Being that your dog is a little over 3 years old, I would be willing to bet you're fine. I would stay on top of those ears though. Probably at least (minimum) once a week ear cleaning. Or else you will keep dealing with a more severe infection that worst case senerio can lead to going deaf. But, that's worst case of course.


----------



## kcapazzi (Oct 17, 2009)

First of all, thank you very much for your response. I was reading the Malaseb bottle and found that there's no experation on it anywhere. On the label the vet placed on it there is a "EXP: --/--/---" spot... so I guess that stuffs good. As far as the antibacterial stuff, like you said, Im sure its fine as well. Its only been a couple months since I even got it. 

One more question though

How do you feel about Hydrogen Peroxide? Is that very safe? I just dont feel good about pouring a straight liquid in my dog's ear. I've done it to myself before when I had an ear infection, but Im sure human and dog ears differ greatly. Thanks again in advance for your help.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I'd use the stuff you have, but not do the Hydrogen Peroxide. (Since you have the other stuff...no need.)

Sometimes food allergies will make a dog prone to ear infections. If you aren't already feeding a grain free dog food with an alternative protein source, you might try it. Taste of The Wild is a good food that isn't too expensive. You can buy it at most pet/agriculture places. I feed the High Prairie version, and my dog's itchy skin has gone away.


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

Labs have to have their ears flushed (both ears) at least once a week plus after every time they go into water. 

There are many, many flushes on the market plus there are home remedies as well. I prefer flushes that do not contain alcohol - many of the home remedies are alcohol based.

Hydrogen peroxide is good for human ears but does not do very much for dogs.

A very good product is Virbac Epi-Otic Advanced® but it's always best to go with the ear flush that your vet recommends.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

The expiration date for malaseb flush should be located on the bottom of the bottle. The label that your vet printed just indicates that there is no expiration on the refill from him/her. Some vets will refill ear medications if they have seen your dog within the last year or less for on going problems. If it has been more than a year than a lot of them hesitate to refill prescriptions because of legalities. Call your vet and ask if the medication can be refilled without a visit. Dogs very rarely get ear mites. It is mostly a kitten problem (sometimes puppies.)


----------

